

Dear Amazon Web Services,.... - nosh
http://noshpetigara.com/post/21520697736/cloud-employee-enablement

======
FrancescoRizzi
The proposed bulleted list has its merits, BUT I think that AWS' current
selling line (about lower TCO) is quite good at gathering support from those
that might (still) judge things in the traditional terms of ROI. SO, the
choice might be deliberate?

------
z_
Amazon is about cost, they understand cost and want to remain "trusted" about
cost. The others benefits you list are bonuses to the central argument that
Amazon wants to deliver services to you at the lowest possible cost.

